# What is the difference between machined and stamped chainrings?



## fah35 (Sep 17, 2004)

I need a new crank and am thinking between the 08 centaur alloy crank or 08 veloce crank. One has machined chainring and the other has a stamped chainring. I think the centaur has only the smaller chainring as machined whereas veloce is stamped. What is the difference between the two. The veloce is cheaper so is it worth the extra money for the centaur or not?


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*search...*

Seems to me that you're asking the same basic question in another current thread.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=192849

You've posted no info on the cost difference. Cranks from '08 would either be NOS or used. How much are we talking about $20 or $100?


----------



## fah35 (Sep 17, 2004)

The difference is 40 dollars between the 08 centaur and veloce. It is new old stock. I know the rings on the chorus and record cranks are good but the price of the chorus is 200 dollars more. I read the threads and one person says the machined rings are better and make a difference and another says stamped are just as good. So is it worth going to the machined rings.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*cost...*

Consider Athena 11 cranks, priced at about $170 for aluminum and $270 for carbon. They have machined rings that should work fine with 11 speed.

http://www.ribblecycles.co.uk/pp/road-track-bike/Chainsets-Road/CHAR


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

Aren't the higher end rings forged to align the grain structure of the alloy to improve hardness and then machined?


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*info...*

I can't tell you for sure what all processes are involved in making the machined rings, but I would expect both to start with aluminum plates that are stamped. Aluminum plates will be rolled out to thickness and have a grain direction. Some teeth will be perpendicular to the grain and others would be parallel to the grain. The cheaper rings would have little or no machining done to the teeth after stamping. 

The grain structure should be little or no different between the two. Aligning grain structure can improve the strength is a certain direction, but does not change the material hardness. That's done by heat treating. I don't think that ultimate strength is the issue, since broken teeth are not common.


----------

